# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Advice on Installing wire balustrade - Drilling intermediate post

## ecsk

I plan to install a new exterior timber stairway with stainless steel wire balustrate, similar to this but with 90x90 timber post.  
I have installed wire balustrate before in level rail and post, they are quite easy.  However with stair I need to drill hole in exact angle in intermediate post, has anyone give advice on how do drill angle hole in 90x90 post accurately ? is there any template that can be made ?

----------


## CraigandKate

With one of these things "angle drill guide" or a drill press.

----------


## ringtail

I made a timber jig that works really well. I could never find one of those drill press jiggers locally and have always doubted their quality.

----------


## METRIX

> With one of these things "angle drill guide" or a drill press.

  HA HA HA HA, maybe Aldi sell them. 
It's called a tape measure, pilot hole, and drill from both sides of the post, meeting in the middle, always works for me.
Or as Ringtail said, make a simple template, I made these for the straight posts.

----------


## ecsk

> pilot hole, and drill from both sides of the post, meeting in the middle, always works for me.

  I found straight post work well by drilling both sides and meet in middle, but for angle I'm not quite suire.  May try this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FrG4gAfBx8

----------


## ringtail

Here is the jig I made for going down stairs. It uses a long series 8 mm bit to suit pre swaged cable. Freehand drilling posts on the angle is totally hit and miss. A jig is a must IMO.

----------


## METRIX

> I found straight post work well by drilling both sides and meet in middle, but for angle I'm not quite suire.  May try this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FrG4gAfBx8

  Yeah, that would work, but you still need to keep control of the drill to ensure you start in the middle of the post, and end up coming out in the middle on the other side.

----------


## ringtail

I made a straight jig too. The metal sleeve is the key (BMW brake caliper slides in my bucket of bolts just happened to suit) as a plain timber hole chews out easily and before you know it the hole all over the joint.

----------


## ecsk

that's a good idea, ringtail  :Smilie:     Thanks.

----------


## ringtail

No worries. Good luck.

----------

